# Need info on LBJ (fishing, relaxing, eating)



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Future in-laws just bought a house on the lake. I have NO clue what is on that lake. Looking for some fishing tips along with places to relax, crack a cold one, eat, etc.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome for red breastfed sunfish! My favorite to chase on that lake. They are everywhere just get a lil jig and pencil cork and go along any bank any dock any grass line. Keepers are plenty full and man love me some fried bream eats! Bass fishing is three different pursuits. South of Sunrise Beach village is mostly deeper grass lines that you find where the development isnt. 

North of SBV to the rocks is coves and pockets and where the river chanel is near the bank. Avoid the areas where the river chanel swings wide away furthest from the bank (get a map or watch GPS close). Those areas where the river chanel is far from the bank is a desert. This is also the busiest for boat traffic wake boarders etc.

Then there's North of the Rocks! Big bass and cooler water up that way! No crowds. Be careful and use trolling motor till you learn where all the rocks are.

Otherwise tear it up! One of my favorite places. My in laws have a house there too in SBV. I have heard the crappie fishing is good but never tried. Have seen some schooling white bass activity but never targeted. 

Can help ya on where to eat. We eat at the house.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Awesome for red breastfed sunfish! My favorite to chase on that lake. They are everywhere just get a lil jig and pencil cork and go along any bank any dock any grass line. Keepers are plenty full and man love me some fried bream eats! Bass fishing is three different pursuits. South of Sunrise Beach village is mostly deeper grass lines that you find where the development isnt.
> 
> North of SBV to the rocks is coves and pockets and where the river chanel is near the bank. Avoid the areas where the river chanel swings wide away furthest from the bank (get a map or watch GPS close). Those areas where the river chanel is far from the bank is a desert. This is also the busiest for boat traffic wake boarders etc.
> 
> ...


Awesome info! Where are the "rocks" to the north at? Their boatslip is right near the 2900 bridge.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you look on Google maps at the satellite view at the first 90 degree bend below the dam on the very north end of the river you will see some giant boat eating rock formations in the middle of the river. Cool fishing up there!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard there is a big party/hangout spot too. Anyone know where its at?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

AHHHAHAHA.....yes. there is....llano river where it starts to get shallow there is some nice sandbars there everyone hangs out on. there is a small island there....not for camping. The island is the only place for dogs to go.....so......


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

sgrem said:


> If you look on Google maps at the satellite view at the first 90 degree bend below the dam on the very north end of the river you will see some giant boat eating rock formations in the middle of the river. Cool fishing up there!


Below what dam? North end of river? Are you talking about below the LBJ dam into Lake Marble Falls? Or up the Colo arm, near the Fish Hatchery?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Farthest north end of the lake LBJ up the colorado river. Look on Google Earth just below the dam and you will see the granite in the middle of the river.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

sgrem said:


> If you look on Google maps at the satellite view at the first 90 degree bend below the dam on the very north end of the river you will see some giant boat eating rock formations in the middle of the river. Cool fishing up there!


What do you usually catch around those rocks? Catfish? Bass? Whats the best way to fish around them?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone done any night fishing with green lights on LBJ?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The rocks hold Bream and bass....I don't fish right there all that hard. But up between the rocks and dam is nice steep banks with lots of structure. Use trolling motor to slowly navigate thru. You can see where to go pretty easy.

Night fishing in the canals there are lots of people with dock lights or underwater lights south of the bridge in every one of those developments. Or anchor up in the middle out away from those docks and let your lights attract crappie and white bass.


----------



## jw18758 (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been staying there for 30 years. Family always had a cabin down there. I got my first fishing boat but mainly do saltwater so going to try and do some bass fishing this week down there for the first time. By the **** there is a cove on the left side of the lake. It's the next to last cove before the **** on the left. The last cove has a marina on it. The local sink hay bales and Christmas trees there and it's always been our go to crappie hole. Also if you want to have some fun get some gold fish or perch and there's a cove just after jaffe mason that hold tons of gar for some reason. The hydrilla is super bad right now since they havent drained the lake in almost 10 years. Hope it helps some. For being down there for almost 30 years I'm kicking myself in the butt for not doing more fishing but going to give it a wirl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jw18758 (Feb 23, 2015)

I guess I mispelled dam


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasFish (Feb 27, 2014)

I spend at least a week up there every summer fishing and just hanging out with the family. There are brush piles all over the lake if you can find them with your electronics.

Night fishing is usually great this time of year. Look for the green lights along the docks of the main lake. We usually can pull up and quickly tell if they are feeding or not. If not much activity, we move on to the next. We usually have a lot of luck with blue and chrome rat-l-traps ripping the on the edge of the light in the upper water column. The last time we had a lot of luck late in July we fished starting at midnight and going until 3:00 or 4:00.

As far as eating, our main recommendation is to go to "pie happy hour" at the blue bonnet cafe in Marble Falls.

Hope this helps


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

jw18758 said:


> I've been staying there for 30 years. Family always had a cabin down there. I got my first fishing boat but mainly do saltwater so going to try and do some bass fishing this week down there for the first time. By the **** there is a cove on the left side of the lake. It's the next to last cove before the **** on the left. The last cove has a marina on it. The local sink hay bales and Christmas trees there and it's always been our go to crappie hole. Also if you want to have some fun get some gold fish or perch and there's a cove just after jaffe mason that hold tons of gar for some reason. The hydrilla is super bad right now since they havent drained the lake in almost 10 years. Hope it helps some. For being down there for almost 30 years I'm kicking myself in the butt for not doing more fishing but going to give it a wirl
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice! I'll have to check it out. I'm a saltwater guy myself so I'm pretty amateur when it comes to freshwater fishing. What are you using around that crappie hole? Tandem hook crappie rigs dropped straight down from the boat or what?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

TexasFish said:


> I spend at least a week up there every summer fishing and just hanging out with the family. There are brush piles all over the lake if you can find them with your electronics.
> 
> Night fishing is usually great this time of year. Look for the green lights along the docks of the main lake. We usually can pull up and quickly tell if they are feeding or not. If not much activity, we move on to the next. We usually have a lot of luck with blue and chrome rat-l-traps ripping the on the edge of the light in the upper water column. The last time we had a lot of luck late in July we fished starting at midnight and going until 3:00 or 4:00.
> 
> ...


Great to know! I'm used to fishing around docks on the coast so I guess its the same concept. Any specific areas of the lake have more lights than others?

Been to Blue Bonnet Cafe already. That place is good!


----------



## jw18758 (Feb 23, 2015)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Nice! I'll have to check it out. I'm a saltwater guy myself so I'm pretty amateur when it comes to freshwater fishing. What are you using around that crappie hole? Tandem hook crappie rigs dropped straight down from the boat or what?


Yes I used to call them crappie rigs. Two hooks with red beads. Used minnows

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasFish (Feb 27, 2014)

The docks with lights we have had the most luck with this time of year are on the main lake in sunrise beach and blue lake/deer haven. I usually like to focus on the docks on the side of the lake closest to the main channel. Good luck.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

TexasFish said:


> The docks with lights we have had the most luck with this time of year are on the main lake in sunrise beach and blue lake/deer haven. I usually like to focus on the docks on the side of the lake closest to the main channel. Good luck.


I'll give it a try. Inlaws place is up towards Kingsland but we'll cruise the boat down the lake.


----------

